
Alchemist v1.3.1 Is OUT Elixir Tooling Emacs Integration - samueltonini
https://github.com/tonini/alchemist.el/releases/tag/v1.3.1
======
roghummal
Let's use an otherwise meaningless post to ask:

Vi(m) users, when did you concede to emacs and why?

~~~
logicchains
Considering the popularity of Evil Mode, Vim emulation for Emacs, the idea of
Vim conceding to Emacs is like the notion that the parasitic Alien in the
movie of the same name conceded to Sigourney Weaver's shipmates.

~~~
roghummal
Don't fight this with reason. Let it gently smother you with Emacs. Emacs.
Emacs.

------
larryweya
Great to see this coming along, looking forward to working with the new
release

~~~
roghummal
They're really smoothing out the edges. I could see myself advocating for this
the next time we're shopping but I'd like to see an option to set a limit on
response time.

Great project!

Edit: - apology :D

